# enjoyable things



## artimedoros49

Hello,

I don‘t think that I’ve found quite the right word for "enjoyable" in the below sentence. If someone could help me out, I would appreciate it

Often the most *enjoyable* things in life are the simplest (i.e., most unpretentious).
Často *nejpříjemnější* věcí v životě jsou ty, které jsou nejprostnější.

Thank you


----------



## Onyx18

Hi, artimedoros49, I would say "nejvíce potěšující záležitosti/činnosti" or "činnosti/záležitosti, které přinášejí největší radost/potěšení (na duši)".


----------



## Lucyje

Not translated directly but might work:

Často v životě nacházíme nejvíce radosti ve věcech, které  jsou nejprostší.

I can't think of a word which would be the Czech equivalent for enjoyable. Onyx18 is right. "věci, které přinášejí nejvíce radosti.


----------



## artimedoros49

My thanks to you both.


----------

